# 1 cycle after IUD out, now nothing and not pg, what's up?



## lhowlett (Mar 11, 2006)

That's about it. I had my IUD in for just over a year, had it removed August 16th, started bleeding a bit a few days later, had what I believe to be a real period starting August 21 lasting 3-5 days, don't remember for sure. It was bright red, heavier flow, I'm sure it was a period. Anyway, expected my period around Sept 18th, but nothing. So of course I've taken 4 pg tests since then, still all negative. I haven't seen any signs of ovulation since then, and am a little discouraged as I wanted to be able to get pregnant quickly, like within 3 months. Any ideas? I know your cycle can take a bit to come back, but mine did, I just don't get why it won't keep going or I won't show up as pg. Any thoughts? TIA!

Oh and I'm sorry if this is not posted in the right spot, I do not suffer the real struggles of infertility many of you do. I mean no disrespect.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

was it a copper IUD or the Mirena? If it was copper I've heard cycles usually return no problem, but anything hormonal can take a bit longer to regulate. I am not sure if I would count post IUD bleeding as a period.
Do you track cervical mucus or anything? If so, did you notice any EWCM at any point in your cycle yet? I wouldn't fret. Just wait it out and keep taking pregnancy tests until AF shows or you get a BFP!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

The cycle after my copper T was removed, I got a period on August 19 and the next started October 13...an INSANELY long cycle! My gyn said that it was normal, a lot of women experience it.


----------



## lhowlett (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks ladies! It was a Mirena. I did have what to me was ovulatory CM around days 10-14 after my first "period", seemed totally the right consistency, but nothing since







No CM or AF or BFP


----------

